# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Radar Pace, real-time voice activated coaching system, Oakley, Inc., Foothill Ranch, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Oakley, Inc.

Playlist "Oakley Radar Pace"

----------


## Airicist

Oakley Radar Pace: meet your new coach

Published on Oct 1, 2016




> Radar Pace is a real-time voice activated coaching system that creates a unique training program, tracks your performance and coaches you in the moment.

----------


## Airicist

Oakley Radar Pace: Tracks. Coaches. Responds

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Radar Pace is a real-time voice activated coaching system that creates a unique training program, tracks your performance and coaches you in the moment.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Oakley Radar Pace review"
Getting chatty with Oakley’s intelligent eyewear

by Hugh Langley
October 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Oakley Radar Pace: Oakley + Intel

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Combining Oakley’s heritage in performance innovation with Intel’s expertise in the advancement of technology, Radar Pace is the triumph of a partnership that dedicated years to it’s research and development.

----------

